# Initial Driving Impressions, 545i



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

I've only logged 358 miles so far, but thought I'd share some initial impressions. The new vehicle is a 2005 545i, Sport Package 6-speed, build date 2/1/05.

At first blush this is not an enthusiast's machine. It's massive, emphasis on _ mass._ Especially when compared to my E46, the interior is cavernous; the trunk a gaping chasm. That same trunk gives it a daunting-looking rear overhang. All the controls have a solid, damped feeling to them, from the 2-stage turn signal indicators to the climate control's knobs to the iDrive's force-feedback controller.

Perhaps most disappointing are the clutch and shifter. Both have very long throws, and are clearly optimized for smooth transitions and seamless shifting. Good traits, but you'd think BMW would know that the type of person who'd want a 545i with 3 pedals is someone who'd want a more direct connection with his or her machine. Clutch pedal feel is virtually non-existent. The shifter does have well defined gates, but has almost no mechanical feel. On my car I fitted an ///M short shift knob from a Performance Package-equipped 330i to shorten the throws. I would highly recommend this modification. Not only are the throws shorter, but the increased effort necessitated by a short shifter improves feel. I'm in the process of making a clutch stop to hopefully improve the clutch's behavior, as well. My overall impression is that perhaps I should have considered ordering this car with the available Sequential Manual Gearbox. If I knew it was going to be this isolated, I probably should have gone all the way and picked up perfectly rev-matched downshifts in the bargain.

Steering is just as damped as the rest of the controls, but it's disconcertingly light. It does make the car a parking lot ballerina, able to maneuver through tight spots with ease. But one doesn't buy a 545i to be a parking lot maven. At speed it's tough to tell what's going on beneath the front contact patches. Through the twisties the Active Steering is a poor translator of the driver's intentions. I took the car through Highway 74, the Ortega Highway: a 25 mile stretch of two-lane mountain roads that runs from Orange to Riverside counties. Maintaining a steady line was virtually impossible, as both steering ratio and assist varied with the vehicle's mercurial velocity. Not a confidence-inspiring feature.

The suspension, thankfully, _is_ a confidence-inspiring feature and does a very good job of isolating road imperfections while keeping the car in the right attitude. Perhaps most impressive is Active Roll Stabilization, which twists the chassis flat when going through corners. This feature makes the car feel much smaller and much more pointable, and effectively masks the vehicle's mass. The car has a host of electronic traction control devices. I haven't disabled any of them, and to my knowledge haven't crossed the threshold where they would feel the need to intervene.

The engine and exhaust notes are damped in much the same way the controls are. I haven't taken the car past about 4800 rpms or so, but up to that point, there's little auditory reward to be had. I found myself turning the radio down on several occassions just so I could hear what was going on underneath the bonnet. Again, you'd think BMW would know that someone buying a 545i in stick would want a more menacing-sounding machine. Especially when compared to the vocal characteristics of the 645Ci and X5 4.4i (which use the same engine), the 545i comes off as meek.

But there is nothing meek about the engine's performance. It claims 325 horsepower, but the real game here is torque. 330 pounds of stump-pulling, pavement pounding, chassis twisting torque, available at any engine speed. This abundance of torque is extremely reassuring, given the fact that rev-matched down shifts are tough to master, even for those experienced with drive-by-wire throttles. Make no mistake, this car is seriously quick, even if the sensation of speed is muted.

The amenities in the vehicle (most of them optional) are abundant and speak to a market segment which expects a host of advanced toys: a superb 13-speaker stereo with 6-disc changer, DVD-based navigation, Voice Activation, Head-up Display, 20-way adjustable ventilated and heated front seats, and Active Cruise Control. The latter is probably the best $2200 option I would never buy. A radar emitter mounted beneath the front bumper is used to maintain a preset distance from vehicles in front of you. When activated, the car modifies engine speed and braking seamlessly. I was extremely wary of this feature, but after just a few miles it's operation is reassuring and flawless. It's truly innovative, and it's features like this one which will be necessary for those who envision "smart" highways of the 21st century.

And no discussion of the 21st century (or the new 5) would be complete without mentioning iDrive. I can confidently say I'm in the minority of people who think this feature is an automotive step forward. I have some minor gripes, mainly that the command to cancel voice-instruction for navigation is not contained within the Navigation Menu. Aside from that, it can be a little slow to respond to commands. At times it's slow enough that you think the system may have frozen, only for it to respond a second later. But once you are used to the logic which dictates the system (and I know some will _never_ be used to that logic), you can navigate through the car's many features with ease. Personally I think that it's impossible to maintain a well-designed, cleanly laid-out dashboard *and* the comfort and convenience features one expects when paying this much for a car without making a bold leap in the user interface. iDrive is that bold leap, and it's a leap that some people may never be able to make.

Overall this car is a joy to own and drive, even if driver-involvement is a quart low. It is clearly much better suited to 100+ mph cruising than it is to twisty mountain roads. I plan on taking several long road trips, and I will autocross it at least once. I would be lying if I said I was actually looking forward to the latter. I fear the steering will simply be too sophisticated for it's own good, at least in an auto-x environment. I'll definitely bring the 330 along as well so I can revert back to a more driver-oriented machine if need be.

Bottom line: a comfortable cruise missle with room for 5, and their luggage.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Man your is new (literally), only 1.5 months old wow. The cars we get brand new are atleast 4 months old


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Excellent write up. :thumbup: 

I will send the text of this to a friend of mine in the US that is considering a 545i, but also wants an E60 M5.

It will be interesting to hear comparisons between these two beasts - or the 550i.

Happy motoring!


.


----------



## lil' poppa (Oct 27, 2004)

philippek said:


> Steering is just as damped as the rest of the controls, but it's disconcertingly light. It does make the car a parking lot ballerina, able to maneuver through tight spots with ease. But one doesn't buy a 545i to be a parking lot maven. At speed it's tough to tell what's going on beneath the front contact patches. Through the twisties the Active Steering is a poor translator of the driver's intentions. I took the car through Highway 74, the Ortega Highway: a 25 mile stretch of two-lane mountain roads that runs from Orange to Riverside counties. Maintaining a steady line was virtually impossible, as both steering ratio and assist varied with the vehicle's mercurial velocity. Not a confidence-inspiring feature.


So the active steering doesn't completely "shut off" as you reach higher speeds? I guess you could get used to it, but I don't know if I want that extra help. I can parallel park just fine on my own, thanks. AS is part of the 545 sports package, correct?

Thanks for the write-up; this prompts second thoughts about what I thought could be my next car. (Btw, can I borrow the phrase "stump-pulling torque?")


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

lil' poppa said:


> So the active steering doesn't completely "shut off" as you reach higher speeds? I guess you could get used to it, but I don't know if I want that extra help. I can parallel park just fine on my own, thanks. AS is part of the 545 sports package, correct?


My understanding is that active steering steadily decreases it's influence until 75mph, at which point it is "off." Above those speeds, however, it actually increases the steering ratio (numerically), thus "deadening" steering inputs. The thinking is that this increases straight-line high-speed stability.

I don't believe the system is all bad. But the type of driving I was doing really highlighted its shortcomings (Multiple lateral transitions with speeds varying between 30 and 65mph).

I believe that the programming for AS has been revised at least once. I recall driving some of the very first 2004s and the boost on that steering system was truly unbelievable. Some early adopters reported crashing into curbs because of it. I think one or two more software revisions and it could be quite good.

For 2006 AS gets divorced from the sport package and becomes a stand-alone option. I think this is the right move. Alternatively it would be nice if it just had an "off" button.


----------



## lil' poppa (Oct 27, 2004)

philippek said:


> For 2006 AS gets divorced from the sport package and becomes a stand-alone option. I think this is the right move. Alternatively it would be nice if it just had an "off" button.


 :thumbup: Agreed about the stand-alone move. Smart thinking. Looking forward to your reviews of longer road trips. At the risk of over-simplifying, I'd call the 5er a long-haul cruiser, and the 3 series the car you take through turns.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the detailed write-up!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

I've taken my 6sp 545i up into the north Georgia mountains a few times with my buddy and his M3 and have found Active Steering to be incredible. I never really noticed that the ratio was changing. Once in the turn, the ratio seemed pretty constant.

The ARS is unreal; my friend couldn't believe how flat the car stayed through the turns. It is so transparent that I have never been able to tell when 

I don't really notice a huge amount of "numbness," but I don't get every single pebble transferred through the column like I did on the 330 either. Having never driven an E39, I chalked it up to BMW wanting to portray this vehicle as more of an executive-type car than a real sports sedan and maybe adding some sort of softer bushing or other type of damper into the system. The AS linkages are still purely mechanical, so the planetary gearset that advances or retards the ratio might soak up some vibration, but that couldn't be that much.

I will say that the latest SW revision that I have (13.2, I believe) made a tremendous improvement in the feel above say about 15mph, especially in the weight. I don't think it did anything to the ratio map, but it definitely changed the boost map of the servotronic part of the system to provide significantly less boost at speeds just above parking lot speeds.

I read somewhere (maybe in this month's Roundel) that the AS system takes some time to "bed in." (for lack of a better phrase). Maybe the feel for you will get better over time.

-MrB


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow...hats off to your literary style....maybe the best written post I've ever seen on BFest!

So, having come from the E46 330 to the E60 545 myself I have issues with the mass of my car too. Perhaps it's the steptronic tranny. I've never driven a 545i 6sp and I owe it to myself to search far and wide to do just that. MrBelk was completely uncooperative when we met in Munich.....he wouldn't let me take HIS car out for a spin. (OK, I never asked). My car just seems massive and the shifts seem clunky and a little spastic. Not nearly as nimble feeling as my old 330i but probably better in every OTHER way.

This leads me to conclude that I need a manual tranny. Do I get the new E90 330 or another new 5 series? And that said, if I went to manual tranny would the new 255HP 530 be enough car? What to do. What to do. The new E90 is going to be a little bigger in the back seats and have a lot of the techno gizmos of the E60. I don't need a big trunk. It seems like the new 3 series might be plenty of car for me and more fun to DRIVE than my 545.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Philippek*

One question,didn't you take a TEST DRIVE??


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

vern said:


> One question,didn't you take a TEST DRIVE??


:rofl: Yeah, at least once a day since they were introduced. And I've got one scheduled for later this afternoon. :rofl:


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Having said all of what I said, I think I will go "downmarket" and get a 3er when my 545 lease is up. I've said this before; but I just don't think that I'm ready for an "executive saloon." I definitely want something a little more visceral.

-MrB


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> Having said all of what I said, I think I will go "downmarket" and get a 3er when my 545 lease is up. I've said this before; but I just don't think that I'm ready for an "executive saloon." I definitely want something a little more visceral.
> 
> -MrB


I agree MrB. I briefly considered the M3, but 2 doors were 2 too few, and I just don't think that car is me. But if they make the E90 M3 sedan...boy, am I in trouble.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

philippek said:


> Perhaps most disappointing are the clutch and shifter. Both have very long throws, and are clearly optimized for smooth transitions and seamless shifting. Good traits, but you'd think BMW would know that the type of person who'd want a 545i with 3 pedals is someone who'd want a more direct connection with his or her machine. Clutch pedal feel is virtually non-existent. The shifter does have well defined gates, but has almost no mechanical feel.


Thanks for your write-up. BMW is still installing the infamous CDV (clutch delay valve or lock valve) on the clutch line just before it heads into the tranny. It is a one-way valve that retricts the flow of fluid no matter how fast you dip the clutch.

In E39s, this resulted in difficulty in timing and feel of shifts...especially the 1-2 and sometimes 2-3 shifting. It often made you feel like it was your first time learning to use a manual tranny.

The solution was to either pull the CDV and plug the line in directly or install a modified CDV (gutted) that no longer restricted the fluid. The latter is often done to avoid potential warranty issues.

It is still enjoyable for me to see the wide grin on people's faces as they pull back into my driveway after having a spin around the block after I modified their CDV. They happily hand me $$$s for that work! 

The E39 was pretty simple to work on but word has it that the E60 is much more difficult with body panels and such in the way. I guess I'll find out when I get my 545i in May sometime.


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

philippek said:


> .


Good write up. It was interesting to read-

I have a 528i Manual- And the way you have described the clutch- Mine behaves exactly in the same manner.

Nicely written.

:thumbup:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

philippek said:


> :rofl: Yeah, at least once a day since they were introduced. And I've got one scheduled for later this afternoon. :rofl:


Maybe you didn't take it often enough.IMO as good as your write up is, I prefer to read BEEWANGS, more positive than negative.
cheers
vern


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

This is an accurate write up, I was very disappointed in the 545 as it no longer appeals to me because of it's bigger appearance and size as well as the so accurately described "numbness" it provides. :thumbdwn: I will be upgrading to 645ci rather than a 545 in the near future. :thumbup:


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

philippek said:


> I'll probably get bored of this car in a week and give it to LA525iT


Great idea!!!


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

LA525iT said:


> Great idea!!!


WTF? :rofl:

To vern: Since I sell these cars I made a conscious effort to be brutally honest. I did say that the car is a joy, overall. But I stand by my statement that driver involvement isn't its forte.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

So how much better is the 645? Assuming it's the same engine/tranny/active steering/etc wouldn't it be the same?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

philippek said:


> WTF? :rofl:
> 
> To vern: Since I sell these cars I made a conscious effort to be brutally honest. I did say that the car is a joy, overall. But I stand by my statement that driver involvement isn't its forte.


After reading your WRITE UP and COMMENTS I sure as hell wouldn't go to you to buy a car.I hope your boss didn't read any of your posts,you might be looking for another job.
cheers 
vern


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

vern said:


> After reading your WRITE UP and COMMENTS I sure as hell wouldn't go to you to buy a car.I hope your boss didn't read any of your posts,you might be looking for another job.
> cheers
> vern


I'm not sure why you're taking this so personally vern. But just so you know this 545i is my Honors car, which means it's a reward for last year's performance. And my boss has absolutely no problem footing the bill for it, or that I share my enthusiasm (and critiques) with other enthusiasts on this board.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

vern said:


> After reading your WRITE UP and COMMENTS I sure as hell wouldn't go to you to buy a car.I hope your boss didn't read any of your posts,you might be looking for another job.
> cheers
> vern


It's a shame you see it that way. The fact that his review was candid speaks volumes about his character and the way he does his job. How can honesty be a bad thing, especially in an industry that's nearly devoid of it?

I'm glad you're not his boss.

--SONET


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

SONET said:


> It's a shame you see it that way. The fact that his review was candid speaks volumes about his character and the way he does his job. How can honesty be a bad thing, especially in an industry that's nearly devoid of it?
> 
> I'm glad you're not his boss.
> 
> --SONET


Thanks Paul :thumbup:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

OK class.......now how about that 545 vs 645 comparison?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

philippek said:


> I'm not sure why you're taking this so personally vern. But just so you know this 545i is my Honors car, which means it's a reward for last year's performance. And my boss has absolutely no problem footing the bill for it, or that I share my enthusiasm (and critiques) with other enthusiasts on this board.


Sorry,nothing personel.Maybe I'm dence,I just can't understand how you can be confortable selling a car like the 545 with all the negativity you talk about.Again,nothing personal.
cheers
vern


----------



## lil' poppa (Oct 27, 2004)

vern said:


> Sorry,nothing personel.Maybe I'm dence,I just can't understand how you can be confortable selling a car like the 545 with all the negativity you talk about.Again,nothing personal.
> cheers
> vern


Maybe some prospective 545 buyers don't have driving feel as a high priority when they are choosing a vehicle. Present internet message board excepted, of course.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

SONET said:


> It's a shame you see it that way. The fact that his review was candid speaks volumes about his character and the way he does his job. How can honesty be a bad thing, especially in an industry that's nearly devoid of it?
> 
> I'm glad you're not his boss.
> 
> --SONET


What he said! Excellent write-up Phillip!!! I'm glad we have someone like you participating here.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

MARCUS545 said:


> So how much better is the 645? Assuming it's the same engine/tranny/active steering/etc wouldn't it be the same?


My first and foremost reason for not getting the 545 are the looks of the car. I do not like how large the rear looks and the overall styling of the car. It's only my opinion and this car may be beautiful in your eyes but I don't like it. My uncle actually sold his because he grew to dislike it also for various reasons. I thought it would grow on me but its been sometime now and I still don't like it. I also am not a fan of the active steering, I don't like the disconnect that it creates between the driver and the road. I like to feel the road, not necessarily every crevice but I want to feel connected. As far as Active steering and the 645, I will be waiting until the separate the active steering option from the sports package like they've done for the 545. I will not buy a BMW with that option unless they make significant strides in increasing the feel of the car. My main reason for wanting the 645 is that I feel its one of the most beautiful cars on the road. :thumbup:


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Just an observation on how tastes differ...

You don't like the 5er but feel the 6 is "one of the most beautiful cars on the road."

I'm lukewarm to the 5er but it's okay (even though I have one) but I think the 6 is butt ugly.

I don't mean to slam your opinion on aesthetics. It's just always fascinating how people's perceptions of "beauty" vary. No judgments.

Sorry, wasting bandwidth.



dagoo98 said:


> My first and foremost reason for not getting the 545 are the looks of the car. I do not like how large the rear looks and the overall styling of the car. It's only my opinion and this car may be beautiful in your eyes but I don't like it. My uncle actually sold his because he grew to dislike it also for various reasons. I thought it would grow on me but its been sometime now and I still don't like it. I also am not a fan of the active steering, I don't like the disconnect that it creates between the driver and the road. I like to feel the road, not necessarily every crevice but I want to feel connected. As far as Active steering and the 645, I will be waiting until the separate the active steering option from the sports package like they've done for the 545. I will not buy a BMW with that option unless they make significant strides in increasing the feel of the car. My main reason for wanting the 645 is that I feel its one of the most beautiful cars on the road. :thumbup:


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

5 Rakete said:


> Just an observation on how tastes differ...
> 
> You don't like the 5er but feel the 6 is "one of the most beautiful cars on the road."
> 
> ...


I think you are the first person that I've heard say that. Everytime I've seen one on the street the reactions from people I'm with is always, "WOW, what kind of car is that". Even my father, who much rathers MB over BMW had to admit how good the new 6 series looks. I respect your opinion and to each its own but at least you are honest and are the first 545 owner to say that you are luke warm to the looks of the 545. :thumbup:


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

vern said:


> Sorry,nothing personel.Maybe I'm dence,I just can't understand how you can be confortable selling a car like the 545 with all the negativity you talk about.Again,nothing personal.
> cheers
> vern


Are you saying that in order to sell BMW you have to love BMW's? Or better yet, you have to believe that there are no faults in a car that you are trying to sell? If someone walks in and he offers them help and they say they are interested in a E60 545, should he say I'll get someone else because I don't like that car? I disagree, you could love MB and not like to drive BMW as your personal preference but that has nothing to do with your ability to sell a BMW and market its strong points. Every car has its down points and he is simply stating those of the E60 545 and I think his opinion is very valid because he's around them all day, drives one, and has experience with more than one specimen.

I'll tell you one thing, if people who had complaints about the E60 weren't able to sell them the E60 would be running low on salesman. :rofl:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Gettin' a taste of the E60*

I dropped my E39 off this morning for it's last service visit before the maintenance program runs out. My loaner car is a E60 530ia, non sport, or so I hope. I've never driven a BMW that felt this disconnected and bloated. I sure hope the new M5 is lighter on it's feet than this car is, cuz this thing feels like a big 'ole Cadillac. I'm hard pressed to find one redeeming quality.

I've never driven a car, no matter what make, that I couldn't figure out the controls within a minute or two - this car requires retraining for even the easiest of things: using the turn signal. The steering wheel is thin and the buttons feel cheap, and wtf do they do anyway? Is a "diamond" a universal symbol for something? And don't even get me started on I-Drive. It took me 10 minutes to get sound to come out of the radio, and another 30 to get the tone controls adjusted, and I still don't know how to move thru the menus without starting at the top every time. I drill down into tone controls, but no way to get back to the radio station display that I can figure out. I'll have to download the manual and see if it's me, but as a long-time GUI designer, I can tell you one thing, I-Drive is very non-intuitive.

I sure am glad I decided to get a 330ci as my next car instead of an E60. I like drivers cars, not road sofas. I think this car is fine for the long road trip on a freeway, but that's about it.

YMMV, all of the above is simply my opinion.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

JVR: all ofthe complaints you have are understandable...the car is very frustrating at first and especially if you just have it for a day. (Loaner = E60?? nice dealership you got there!) But everything becomes MUCH easier as you get to know it and there are many shortcuts built in to the system. It's new technology and there's a learning curve....but it's a short one.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

MARCUS545 said:


> JVR: all ofthe complaints you have are understandable...the car is very frustrating at first and especially if you just have it for a day. (Loaner = E60?? nice dealership you got there!) But everything becomes MUCH easier as you get to know it and there are many shortcuts built in to the system. It's new technology and there's a learning curve....but it's a short one.


Yes, the dealership I bring my car to for service is very generous with the loaner cars, that's 80% of the reason I go there. They give me one no matter what I'm in there for, wiper blades, or Inspection II. I'm 1 hour from "a" dealer, 2 hours from the one I go to.

It was funny when the loaner car person brought me out to look it over, she explained that I should play with I-Drive while parked and that I pretty much had to fiddle with it to figure it out. She also said she didn't know how to use it herself. She then took me to the back of the car and showed me where to stand if I were to open the trunk with the button on the key. You see, if you stand too close, it's likely to give you an upper-cut on the chin since it pops open and raises to full open quite rapidly. I think it should have a warning sticker on it. 

All the way home I was thinking how I'd interpret the car if all I got was a 15 minute test drive. My first impression is not very positive, something I cannot say about the E39. My first exposure to an E39 was a 520i in Germany that I had as a rental car. I got back to the states and immediately started looking for a 5'er of my own. I've had 2 E39's, no more new 5'ers for me, and after I've had my next 3 years in the new E46, perhaps no more BMWs either.

The E39 and E60 are worlds apart IMHO.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

MARCUS545 said:


> JVR: all ofthe complaints you have are understandable...the car is very frustrating at first and especially if you just have it for a day. (Loaner = E60?? nice dealership you got there!) But everything becomes MUCH easier as you get to know it and there are many shortcuts built in to the system. It's new technology and there's a learning curve....but it's a short one.


Are you also supposed to get used to the bloated feeling of the E60? I felt the same way the first time I used the I drive but I got used to it. I actually like it to a certain extent as long as it has voice recognition because I believe some models don't. The reason why I bought my E39 540 rather than a 740 is because I didn't want a car that big. The E39 540 was the perfect compromise of speed and handling without being too big and had room for friends. To me the E60 545 jumps into that size territory not to mention that lack of road feel. There is nothing wrong with that but its just not my cup of tea, I mean my grandfather drives a 745i. To me the E60 545 has become a old man's cruiser with a lot kick. In my opinion I would buy a 745i before I got a 545 because in my opinion it looks better and is even more of a luxury cruiser if you are going to go that route. Being that I'm 23 that doesn't appeal to me and neither does the E60. I guess that just forces me to get the 645. :thumbup:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

jvr530i said:


> All the way home I was thinking how I'd interpret the car if all I got was a 15 minute test drive.


A proper presentation is absolutely imperative, especially if all you have is a 15 minute test drive. 2 minutes of explanation goes a _long_ way towards familiarizing one's self with the car. As you said it's only vaguely related to your E39. I'm not saying that it would have changed your mind about the car, but it would have allowed you to make a fair assessment.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

"To me the E60 545 has become a old man's cruiser "

You know, I was just thinking the same thing as I was driving to my hip replacement appointment. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

philippek said:


> A proper presentation is absolutely imperative, especially if all you have is a 15 minute test drive. 2 minutes of explanation goes a _long_ way towards familiarizing one's self with the car. As you said it's only vaguely related to your E39. I'm not saying that it would have changed your mind about the car, but it would have allowed you to make a fair assessment.


The first time I rode in a E39 540 I knew I wanted one, no one had to convince me or try to sell me on its strong points. The first time I got into a E60 I was not impressed by I convinced myself it would grow on me. My uncle bought a 545, he's since sold it, I drove it often and the only thing that I grew to like on the car is the I-drive. Not impressed with the interior layout, exterior wise I hate the back of the car but the front is tolerable, and I don't like the road feel. :thumbdwn: The only thing that I've liked since the first time I drove it is power plant that's under the hood in the 545. :thumbup:

A good salesman can convince you to buy anything, but a good product sells itself.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

MARCUS545 said:


> "To me the E60 545 has become a old man's cruiser "
> 
> You know, I was just thinking the same thing as I was driving to my hip replacement appointment. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


I'm happy that you like your 545, besides someone has to buy them to make room in the dealerships for those beautiful 645's. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

